# Scent Works dupes Co-op --Happening Now!



## BrightMeadows (May 31, 2017)

Hi folks,

I'm a member of another forum too, where there is currently a Co-op happening of several TSW fragrance dupes. Also a couple of others (see below). An experienced soaper and chandler is heading it up and we're trying to meet the minimums. They require 20 lbs per scent or there's a $4/lb penalty. The pricing is as follows:

TSW Provence - $21.81 per lb
TSW Inlet Lakegrass - $21.81 per lb
TSW Pink Sugar - $24.04 per lb
TSW Tonic - $27.38 per lb
TSW Dragons Blood -$24.04 per lb
TSW Black Vetyver Cafe - $21.81 per lb
BB Amber - $24.04 per lb
SS Original  Egyptian Dragon - $25.16 per lb

You can order sniffies of all of them for just $2 total to cover cost. Here is the page she has set up for this on her website --it's nice, she's got descriptions as well as how she's found them to perform in CP/soy candles:

http://www.scentersquare.com/index....ath=81&zenid=72acbb9288742dfcb61af067780dedbe

Here is the link to the forum page discussing this co-op: http://www.craftserver.com/topic/110016-tts-fragrance-dupes-oll/

Hope you can get in on this with us!


----------



## IrishLass (May 31, 2017)

I've participated in one of her previous TSW dupe sales/co-ops, and was _very_ happy with my purchase, and also the professional way she runs her co-ops/sales.  Top-notch on both accounts.  I bought a few pounds of her Tonic dupe and it is spot-on to the original I once had.  

IrishLass


----------



## jewels621 (May 31, 2017)

Thanks for the heads-up on this! I've never participated in a scent co-op before, nor was I familiar with any of the scents, but I just ordered Provence, Amber, Tonic, and Pink Sugar. Will I be happy?


----------



## kchaystack (May 31, 2017)

With all the people ranting about Tonic, I went ahead and got a pound.


----------



## CTAnton (May 31, 2017)

one pound of tonic and some amber for me....


----------



## IrishLass (May 31, 2017)

jewels621 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up on this! I've never participated in a scent co-op before, nor was I familiar with any of the scents, but I just ordered Provence, Amber, Tonic, and Pink Sugar. Will I be happy?


 
Where the dupes are concerned, I can only comment on the Tonic (which is spot on to the original), but for what it's worth, I still have some original TSW Provence and Pink Sugar on hand in my stash, and they are both great smelling FOs. If the dupes are anything like the originals, you'll be very happy. At least according to my nose anyway. 



			
				kchaystack said:
			
		

> With all the people ranting about Tonic, I went ahead and got a pound.


 
I love it by itself, but it also makes for a great blender.

If you end up not liking it, I don't think you'll have any trouble getting someone to gladly take it off your hands. 


IrishLass


----------



## IrishLass (May 31, 2017)

I just put in for a pound of SS Original Egyptian Dragon.


IrishLass


----------



## BrightMeadows (Jun 1, 2017)

I just put in my own order, and it occurred to me that I should have mentioned that although it says on the order form that it is "Free Shipping", that is because she doesn't yet know how much shipping will cost. Please be aware that she will bill for the shipping later. It does say this on the forum page that I linked to, but I should have mentioned it above as well.


----------

